# Getting the Garden Ready for Open House



## toddalin (Jan 4, 2008)

I'm doing open house for the Club in 3 weeks and for the public in 5 weeks and have basically finished the gardening getting ready to put the structures out. That won't happen until after the 1st of June because of the potential Santa Ana winds that typically run from beginning of Oct until the beginning of June.


----------



## toddalin (Jan 4, 2008)

More:


----------



## toddalin (Jan 4, 2008)

Enjoy:


----------



## Dave Meashey (Jan 2, 2008)

Todd;

I really admire your patience at working those geometric shapes into your trees. Not an easy task by any standards, but you accomplish it nicely.

Too bad I live on the other coast, or I'd be at the open house3.

Best wishes,
David Meashey


----------



## fyrekop (Sep 20, 2011)

Todd,
Fantastic yard and lots of hard work involved. I noticed that you have weed block down and foundations, with power, for your structures. Wish I had done that as I was building my site. Best of luck on the Open House(s) I'm sure it will be a good time for everyone to enjoy your work.


----------



## toddalin (Jan 4, 2008)

Thanks for the kind words guys.

Does not include the meteor strike and it's facilities, the outdoor amphitheater and it's facilities, the new diesel fueling facility, "Willie the Wonder Horse," the "Low Rider Train," or the Ernest and Julio Gallows and Dunk Tank, all added since this was done.


----------



## placitassteam (Jan 2, 2008)

Holy Cow! That is a fancy RR and a lot of work. I'm sure your guests will enjoy it.


----------



## FlagstaffLGB (Jul 15, 2012)

I almost hate to ask this question, but since California has been all over the news with the high winds and wild fires. Wondering if you escaped all the carnage? Hope so, that is a beautiful layout.


----------



## toddalin (Jan 4, 2008)

We get the winds and I have to bring in the structures between Oct and May, but so far, no fires in my immediate area. Thanks for the concern.


----------



## garui (Mar 17, 2020)

The design looks interesting


----------



## toddalin (Jan 4, 2008)

garui said:


> The design looks interesting


Thanks,

I am able to run 7 trains, simultaneously, and they interact and wait for each other at the crossing. Provides a lot of action.


----------



## KeithRB (Sep 25, 2015)

It is more than interesting it is awesome!

There is always something to look at.


----------

